# Arthroscopic remplissage & arthroscopic bankart procedure



## Granny (Jan 3, 2011)

I sent a claim to Medicare for a surgery where patient had an arthroscopic bankart repair 
(29806) for anterior instability and an arthroscopic remplissage procedure (29999) for a Hill Sach's defect.  I sent a letter with the claim explaining why we used code 29999 and compared the remplissage procedure to code 23465.  Medicare bundled the remplissage procedure into the Bankart repair and I am not sure how to appeal this.  Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## BCrandall (Jan 5, 2011)

I can see where they would deny it, 29806 is a capsulorrhaphy and so is the procedure that is the closest description. It seems more of a way to perform the procedure more than a procedure itself. Read this first and go from there...

http://www.aaos.org/news/bulletin/jun07/clinical1.asp


----------

